# Inhibitor switch



## Guest (Feb 10, 2003)

Just been told my inhibitor switch is bad, which will only allow to start my car in neutral. Has anyone replaced one of these themselves?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Never done one, but it's easy enough to get to. Did you/they check the inhibitor relay as well?


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Easy swap, and the part is only around $10 from the dealer.

Just hook up a continuity meter to it. When the swich is triggered, you should have continuity, when off, you should have no continuity.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

I didn't check the relay. My car wasn't starting in park few a month or so, then the starter went out(was screetching for a while) The repair shop told me the best way to get it started was to replace the starter. It started fine ..but in neutral, and was told to replace the inhibitor switch in my auto. would cost over $100...that the whole switch had to be replaced....but another shop told me that only the neutral saftey switch was bad which could be replaced in the inhibitor and done very cheaply. So as you can see...I'm kinda confused.......


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Oops, I thought you had a manual trans. The inhibitor switch on the auto is fairly expensive. But, I thought the switch to allow to start in neutral and park was on the shifter, and I assume it is fairly cheap. Let me look at my FSM tonight and see if I can help you. Plus, your in luck, as I have all the old parts from my auto to manual trans swap, so if you need a part, I'll hook you up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

Cool, just drop me a line and maybe we can work out a deal for your old inhibitor.


----------

